# My 2016 buck



## alleyyooper (Nov 20, 2016)

32F feels like 21F wind NW @ 17mph. by 9:30 am it was down to 32 with a wind chill of 18F and 25 mph winds. Glad the wood burner was fired up as I came in frozen.

4:40pm in my front yard, first seen at 2:30, he was chasing does.

Buck hammer ruined the heart and lungs he went about 10 feet. I call him a 7 1/2 as one brow tine is broken off.




















 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice buck Al!

I have a friend visiting from NY, and he wanted to go out to my blind tonight, and as the wind has now changed to favor my spot I figured I'd have a good chance to see some deer.

SO, we went out to watch for deer and just before dark the deer started filing out. lol Several does, a small spike and just as I was about to shoot a really big doe, out comes what I thought was a 4 point. It was getting dark, so I didn't think about it too long and I whispered for him to put his fingers in his ears! lol

I was carrying my .240 Wby., loaded with 100 NP's, and the buck dropped at the shot, he was just under 100 yards away,






He turned out to be a REALLY nice 3 point, that will make a fine eatin buck!

I still have a doe tag, so maybe I'll shoot a doe later?

SR


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Nice buck Al!
> 
> I have a friend visiting from NY, and he wanted to go out to my blind tonight, and as the wind has now changed to favor my spot I figured I'd have a good chance to see some deer.
> 
> ...


Nice one Rob.
What the heck is that white stuff lol.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 21, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Nice one Rob.
> What the heck is that white stuff lol.


 That white stuff, is why I built this,






So I didn't have to get any "white stuff" on me as I watched for deer! lol

SR


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Sawyer Rob said:


> That white stuff, is why I built this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very familiar to me, I think I've seen one just like it before .
Hope your having a great day buddy.


----------



## Whitelightnin (Nov 26, 2016)

Took this 12 pointer on my dad's land last saturday.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Whitelightnin said:


> View attachment 539480
> Took this 12 pointer on my dad's land last saturday.


Nice one. Where you at.
I see you have 2 of those 450's in you signature you like them. They are one of my favorite farm ranch saws .


----------



## Whitelightnin (Nov 26, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Nice one. Where you at.
> I see you have 2 of those 450's in you signature you like them. They are one of my favorite farm ranch saws .


Meriwether county,Georgia. I have one now i sold one. Good firewood saws. I have no complaints with it. It doesn't touch my 268 though


----------



## Whitelightnin (Nov 26, 2016)

He came out about 150yards away. Walking across the plot. From that far with my eyes he looked like a small 4pt. I put the scope on him and seen all them points . I made a couple grunt noises at him to stop him and he gave me a perfect broadside shot. The ol M77 mk2 25-06 once again effectively done its job.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Whitelightnin said:


> He came out about 150yards away. Walking across the plot. From that far with my eyes he looked like a small 4pt. I put the scope on him and seen all them points . I made a couple grunt noises at him to stop him and he gave me a perfect broadside shot. The ol M77 mk2 25-06 once again effectively done its job.


That's great.
I'm a head shot sort of guy normally at shorter range though, so a little whistle as I'm aiming just above the shoulder then bang, all over. Amazing what a slug to the head does .
Yes, a 50cc saw doesn't cover it all, but for the price they are one of the best deals out there. The best policy is to have at least a few in your arsenal to be prepared for whatever you come across .


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Whitelightnin said:


> View attachment 539480
> Took this 12 pointer on my dad's land last saturday.



he's got a horse head!


----------



## Whitelightnin (Nov 30, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> he's got a horse head!


Lol! I took him to my taxidermist the other day. Sucks when you are feeling good about your buck then you see ones he is working on that are over double rack size than yours ha.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Whitelightnin said:


> Lol! I took him to my taxidermist the other day. Sucks when you are feeling good about your buck then you see ones he is working on that are over double rack size than yours ha.


Dang.
It is true, walking into some of them shops it looks like a genetic freak fest looking around.
Yours is still a great trophy and one to be proud of .


----------



## Whitelightnin (Dec 1, 2016)

chipper1 said:


> Dang.
> It is true, walking into some of them shops it looks like a genetic freak fest looking around.
> Yours is still a great trophy and one to be proud of .


Thank you sir. My little rugrat likes it too.


----------



## Odog (Dec 3, 2016)

Shot this little guy at 15' when I was leaving the job site. He just kept walking closer and closer until he didn't walk anymore. 2x3 mule deer


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice deer every one. I got a little full of myself this year and was trying for the Savage Slam. For the guys that are into old Savage 99's, the Slam is taking one game animal with each of the 4 Savage developed cartridges, 303 Savage, 22 Savage Hi-Power, 250 Savage and 300 Savage. Took 3 99's to WV with me, and didn't see a single deer. Still have a few days in MD, then we have a late Rifle season in Jan, for 3 days. So, I may still get two of the four this year, Joe.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 6, 2016)

rarefish383 said:


> Nice deer every one. I got a little full of myself this year and was trying for the Savage Slam. For the guys that are into old Savage 99's, the Slam is taking one game animal with each of the 4 Savage developed cartridges, 303 Savage, 22 Savage Hi-Power, 250 Savage and 300 Savage. Took 3 99's to WV with me, and didn't see a single deer. Still have a few days in MD, then we have a late Rifle season in Jan, for 3 days. So, I may still get two of the four this year, Joe.


Hope you get slammed RF, wait that sounds a little different than intended .
Good luck .


----------



## Whitelightnin (Dec 6, 2016)

Took this 7pt a couple weeks before I got my 12pt. Nothing special but he was around 190Lbs which is a good size deer for this part of GA. In full rut. Old deer too.


----------

